# Game 1: Heat @ Nets 11/3/04



## -33-

<center>









Miami Heat
(0-0)

vs.









New Jersey Nets
(0-0)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Damon Jones 
Malik Allen
Wes Person
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright

</center>


----------



## PartisanRanger

Should be an exciting game... Provided that Haslem doesn't miss this one like the game vs Magic and Wade shoots a bit better, I can see us taking this one easily. I hear Alonzo Mourning is doing better with the last preseason game for the Nets, but it's hard to say if he'll have any impact here. Either way, if the pieces of the puzzle fall together nicely we should have a rather easy win.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I think the heat will win this one...unless Collins steps up and shuts down shaq!


----------



## BigWill33176

Are they really starting Scalabrine? :sigh: 

I mean, he played well in that game against the Pistons, but look at him...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

> Originally posted by <b>BigWill33176</b>!
> Are they really starting Scalabrine? :sigh:
> 
> I mean, he played well in that game against the Pistons, but look at him...


I'm not sure..but probably. I'm assuming Zo won't be starting this game...and I think they'll save Aaron Williams for coming off the bench...probably the same for Eric Williams...so its him or Jabari Smith. What a season this will be.


----------



## schub

Van Gundy concerned over injured O'Neal 



> Shaquille O'Neal missed most of Miami Heat's practice Monday because of a strained left hamstring, sparking concerns that the 11-time All-Star center may not be ready for Wednesday's season opener at New Jersey.
> 
> ...
> 
> "We thought we'd have him back full today, and we didn't," Van Gundy said. "It's a concern from the sense that obviously his health is the biggest thing, and the second thing is we haven't practiced with him in a long, long time. That obviously, in terms of our offense, affects what we're doing."


----------



## nickrock23

88-78 heat


----------



## dominikan_balla1

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> Van Gundy concerned over injured O'Neal


 shaq is already havin injury and health problems :no: ..normally they come in the middle of the season for shaq....so far not so good


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Heat 103
Nets 90

if Shaq plays - 30pts
Shaq 14rbs
Wade 9assts


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Heat 95
Nets 89

Wade: 26 pts 6 assists
Haslem: 12 pts 11 rebounds
Jones: 18 pts


----------



## -33-

NBA Live 2005 Says:

Heat 113
Nets 91


----------



## PetroToZoran

Shaq has always been a Net killer. His career high in blocks game against the Nets. The day he took down the entire backboard was in NJ against the Nets. And whenever he plays, he beats us almost every time. If Shaq plays, even if he's injured, the Heat will win easily. If he's not playing, we're going to have an exciting ball game. I'd say the Nets win by about 4.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Hmm... been awhile since I could post in a Heat game thread, I'm excited.


----------



## -33-

Showtime....

82 games 

looks like Shaq is gonna be playin


----------



## reHEATed

hopefully we will limit his minutes

we should win pretty easily, and him playing around half the game should be enough


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> hopefully we will limit his minutes
> 
> we should win pretty easily, and him playing around half the game should be enough


agreed...

I'm really excited to see what happens with

1) Post Rotation---Haslem is our starter, but what's gonna happen with Laettner, Malik and Wang

2)How will they rotate the backcourt with Damon/Keyon, along with the 2guard minutes with the other guys?


----------



## MarioChalmers

I'm excited... Let's go Heat! Woohoo!


----------



## -33-

rootin for Zo....

but Go Heat!


----------



## MarioChalmers

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> rootin for Zo....
> 
> but Go Heat!


Of course, I hope Zo has a good game


----------



## -33-

*Starting Lineups:*
Collins
E Williams
Jefferson
Mercer
Vaughn
vs.
Shaq
Haslem
Rasual
Eddie
Wade


----------



## CrossOver

Booooyaaah!!!!!

TIP OFFFFFFFFF!!!!!

It's about time baby!!!!!


----------



## -33-

1st score of the season!

Rasual Butler with a mid-range J


----------



## MarioChalmers

Rasual has a sweet shot


----------



## -33-

Rasual for 333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## MarioChalmers

Whoa... oh yeah baby Rasual feeling it tonight! :yes:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Sual has hit on his 1st 2 shots!!!


----------



## -33-

welp...there goes the shutout....

Shaq stripped him clean...


----------



## MarioChalmers

The Diesel's first two with the Heat! Woohoo!!!


----------



## -33-

Wade 2 Diesel 

oh it sounds so nice....

AND 1!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Wade to Shaq for the smash!!!


----------



## reHEATed

Wade is doing great distributing the ball.


----------



## -33-

we're playing very solid D right now....


----------



## MarioChalmers

Gahh... Shaq falling down scared me


----------



## MarioChalmers

Nice putback by Shaq... he's really as dominant as he was I guess


----------



## BigWill33176

We look hawt so far


I'm loving it


----------



## reHEATed

i didnt like that quick shot by raz


----------



## reHEATed

i liked that shot a lot better


----------



## -33-

haha did Mercer just airball a layup?????


(Rasual is EN FUEGO!!!)


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Sual is 3-4 from the field!!!


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Rasaul Butler !!

Our SF problems are solved!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

nice game, look for Wade scoring in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Can't wait for Wade to make his first highlight of the year


----------



## -33-

we're not even running the Offense through Shaq right now....the "other guys" are scoring


----------



## CrossOver

Nice start to the game. 

Sual has one of the sweetest strokes in the L. His form is impeccable.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Whoa... Wade already has 2 rebounds and 3 assists?


----------



## -33-

great start by both our team and the boards...

Heat Forum Record for Posts in a Game Thread, 309 (Gm 6 vs. Indiana)....

LET'S BREAK IT TONIGHT!


----------



## reHEATed

what was that?


----------



## -33-

2 turnovers in a row for Wade


----------



## MarioChalmers

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 2 turnovers in a row for Wade


Just one...


WE LOVE YOU ZO! :yes:


----------



## -33-

ALONZO MOURNING INTO THE GAME....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Zo is in!!!

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## -33-

come on Zo! You know Doleac can't hold you!! Dominate!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

A-L-O-N-Z-O- M-O-U-R-N-I-N-G!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigWill33176

RASUIZZLE IS DOMINATING

Can you say suprise all-star appearance?



:laugh: maybe i'm jumping the gun a bit


----------



## MarioChalmers

Whoa... Wade's sweet mid range jumper!


----------



## -33-

Zo scores!


----------



## MarioChalmers

I can't believe I'm cheering for a Net, but it's ZO!  GO ZO!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Zo hits on his 3rd shot!!!

Sual has 10pts on 4-5 shooting!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

rasual Butler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HELL YEAH.


----------



## -33-

what was that other Butler that played for us last year?

Rasual is the man!


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Good to see Zo on the court healthy


----------



## reHEATed

that wade jumper was very nice to see


----------



## MarioChalmers

Whoever said that Wade couldn't shoot a mid-range jumper if his life depended on it?!


----------



## reHEATed

another one:yes: 

now dont fall in love with that outside shot:laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

That 2 jumpers in a row for Wade!!!

Nice stroke!!!


----------



## -33-

Zo vs. Shaq?


----------



## MarioChalmers

I'm torn between Shaq and Zo 

But Zo can hold his own, and that's good to see


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Rasual will make an Chris Mihm type of performance this game.


----------



## -33-

I'm not sure who to root for with Shaq on Zo.....this is tough....:sigh:


----------



## CrossOver

Zo seems to have gained some weight back. He looks good out there.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Nike kidney pad...

Now ive seen it all!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Nike kidney pad...
> 
> Now ive seen it all!!!


That made me chuckle :laugh:


----------



## BigWill33176

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Nike kidney pad...
> 
> Now ive seen it all!!!



Have you ever seen anyone eat their own head?


----------



## reHEATed

damn ft shot


----------



## -33-

wow...

why did we trade for this guy who can't make a damn free throw???????


----------



## MarioChalmers

Nice 3 by Eddie, damn, we should think twice before trading him now.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Jones makes the 3!!
Finally....

nice3 point shooting by Miami.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> wow...
> 
> why did we trade for this guy who can't make a damn free throw???????


Cuz he makes our 3pt shooters look like All-Stars!!!


----------



## -33-

Damon into the game for the 1st time...


----------



## MarioChalmers

Whoa, hmmm... Wade is creating within the flow, great to see


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Wade 3-4 and 3 assist.


----------



## -33-

End of the 1st Qtr

Miami 29
NJ 15


----------



## MarioChalmers

Nice quarter for us, I hope we add onto the lead next quarter.


----------



## BigWill33176

beautiful


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

29-15 Miami!!!

End of 1st qtr...


----------



## -33-

Shaq 1st qtr
4pts 
3reb
=
16pts, 12reb

i'll take that :yes:


----------



## -33-

Haslem gets his 1st score of the season


----------



## reHEATed

our offense looks so crisp out there

for a relatively brand new team, chemistry looks great so far. we are cutting well, dishing it out well, and are just efficient as could be


----------



## MiamiHeat03

sweet pass by Oneal


----------



## -33-

they're using Williams to pull Shaq out of the lane on D....

we're gonna see alot of this all year, hopefully Haslem can play solid D inside too


----------



## MarioChalmers

Gahhh they're catching up! How many times is the commentator gonna call him Planicic anyway?


----------



## -33-

Damon....if you're gonna foul someone on a fast break, FOUL HIM


----------



## -33-

what happened to our D?


----------



## -33-

only up 8 now


----------



## BigWill33176

Go to Rasual!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Dangerous.

where are you Wade?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> what happened to our D?


Your D has been good, but I think our not being able to hit any shots at all made it look somewhat better.


----------



## BigWill33176

Our maybe our D is why you can't hit any shots in the first place?


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> 
> 
> Your D has been good, but I think our not being able to hit any shots at all made it look somewhat better.


It's a big difference driving the lane and meeting Shaq vs. Doleac too


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

We need to slow this game up and feed Shaq down low!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

> Originally posted by <b>BigWill33176</b>!
> Our maybe our D is why you can't hit any shots in the first place?


We were missing wide open ones. Buford had 2 or 3 he missed, so did veal.


----------



## -33-

what an ugly 2nd qtr!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers

I'm getting pissed off... GO HEAT!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Tom Tolbert says we got the bad of the deal in the Shaq trade.

what a moron.


----------



## -33-

coincidence or not...

when Dooling came in at PG...our offense fell apart...he just doesn't give the same look as Damon or Dwyane....if Keyon doesnt get the fast break, we're in trouble with him at PG


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Tom Tolbert says we got the bad of the deal in the Shaq trade.
> 
> what a moron.


Tolbert (just like Walton) is a *tool*!!!


----------



## -33-

Shaq with 3 fouls


----------



## reHEATed

ok, this is getting bad


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Wade has 10pts 4reb and 3ast with 1:30 to play in the 2nd qtr!!!


----------



## Wade County

god dammit y r we playin crap?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Meh... just a 5 point lead coming into the 3rd... that's sad, let's go heat!


----------



## -33-

EJ for 3!

46-41 Heat at half...

26-11 run for the Nets in the 2nd


----------



## reHEATed

we have to go inside more in the third quarter

and wade needs to drive in. He improved his jumper, but thats not his game. He needs to drive in


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

46-41 Miami at the half!!!


----------



## nickrock23

nice defense from eddie on that 2 on 1 fast break to force the charge!!! we needed that stop, and a big 3 at the end. i like everything i see from everyone so far


----------



## nickrock23

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> coincidence or not...
> 
> when Dooling came in at PG...our offense fell apart...he just doesn't give the same look as Damon or Dwyane....if Keyon doesnt get the fast break, we're in trouble with him at PG


 we sucked when dooling AND DJ were in there. wade is gonn ahve to play 44 minutes on the road. seriously


----------



## MarioChalmers

In other news, LBJ just made a game-tying 3 pointer with 1.7 seconds left on the clock against Indiana


----------



## -33-

nah Damon did alright running the offense


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> In other news, LBJ just made a game-tying 3 pointer with 1.7 seconds left on the clock against Indiana


yeah...just was watching that....amazing

Z's shot before that was just as crazy too


----------



## MiamiHeat03

BTW what is the record for most post in a thread in the Miami Heat forum?


----------



## MarioChalmers

OMG I think Steve Francis just hit a game-winner against the Bucks...


----------



## -33-

309 posts (Game 6 vs. pacers)

we slowed down in the 2nd qtr...we need a good 2nd half to break it


----------



## -33-

4 fouls on Collins...Zo into the game


----------



## MiamiHeat03

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> OMG I think Steve Francis just hit a game-winner against the Bucks...


apparently not, Bucks won the game.

nice game for howard glad i got him in fantasy yahoo.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> 
> apparently not, Bucks won the game.
> 
> nice game for howard glad i got him in fantasy yahoo.


nah. Francis hit the game winner


----------



## MarioChalmers

OKay, let's go Heat, kill em' in the second half! Make me' FTs shaq!


----------



## reHEATed

well we will be shooting all ft's very soon


----------



## -33-

BOOM!

Shaq hits his 1st FT of his Heat career


----------



## MiamiHeat03

you're right.

NBA.com messed up


----------



## MarioChalmers

I cringed when I saw Wade pass on the open 3 pointer after hesitating a bit


----------



## -33-

Zo is one of the strongest in the NBA...and u can see he can't hold Shaq one bit inside....

it's unreal how strong he is


----------



## MarioChalmers

Ouch... 4th on Shaq.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Thats 4 fouls on Shaq...


----------



## MarioChalmers

Damn... Alonzo is still ****ing good!


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Damn... Alonzo is still ****ing good!


he's gonna be nice on our bench someday...


----------



## MarioChalmers

Was that Rasual with the 3? Oh well, but Yeah double-digit lead woohoo!


----------



## -33-

Cavs are headed to a 2nd OT....

it's gonna be a late night for them tonight then flying to Miami


----------



## -33-

Zo throws it down!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

WOW

ZO with a good dunk!!


----------



## -33-

Rasual for 3!


----------



## BigWill33176

SWEET JESUS NICE PLAY ZO!!

:yes: :yes:


----------



## reHEATed

raz is really stroking right now


----------



## MarioChalmers

We love you Zo, but we hope your team loses. C'mon, throw the game away, you're coming over to Miami anyway


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

I havent seen Zo celebrate after a dunk like that in years!!!

U gotta love it!!!


----------



## -33-

Malik Allen has to league the league in shots per minute.....

he gets in the game and all he does is look to shoot the ball!


----------



## -33-

from far away....

put braids and tattoos on Malik...who does he look like?


----------



## MiamiHeat03

beasley?


----------



## reHEATed

damon and malik doing better off the bench this quarter


----------



## BigWill33176

I always thought Malik looks a bit like Lloyd Banks...but he doesnt have dreads.


----------



## -33-

i was thinking Brian Grant....but i dunno...maybe it's just me


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

That was a nasty 3 from D-Jones!!!


----------



## -33-

you guys are all failures to me...no posting sheesh........:upset: 

is it THAT boring of a game?


----------



## BigWill33176

w000t nice quarter guys...1 more to go...lets outscore em by 12 to put the trifecta on em.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

74-56 Miami at the end of the 3rd...


----------



## reHEATed

hopefully we continue to rest shaq in the 4th

no need to play him

i smell a Wang sighting coming soon


----------



## -33-

Cavs just lost to the Pacers in double OT....should be a long night for them coming into Miami tommorow


----------



## MarioChalmers

33 Nationally televised games this year... Let's say we get 200 posts per game.. 6,600 posts,I think that's good?  haha


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> 33 Nationally televised games this year... Let's say we get 200 posts per game.. 6,600 posts,I think that's good?  haha


we averaged about 230-250 in the playoff games last year...i know this isnt as big of a game, but still....i'm trying to set the bar higher this year


----------



## reHEATed

we are playing a solid game...nothing pretty, just efficient basketball


----------



## reHEATed

shaq is back in, and a nice layup by him


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> shaq is back in, and a nice layup by him


get him out! why does he need to play right now?


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> get him out! why does he need to play right now?


agreed.


----------



## MarioChalmers

We win


----------



## MarioChalmers

I just wish that we could play Dorell Wright :no:


----------



## -33-

let's put our Wang in them.....


----------



## BigWill33176

Its definately Dorell time!!


----------



## -33-

> Originally posted by <b>BigWill33176</b>!
> Its definately Dorell time!!



him, beasley and freije are on the IR


----------



## -33-

I love ya Zo, but u got no chance to stop Shaq....he's been workin ya all night long


----------



## -33-

who said we have no shooters on our team???????

bwahahaha


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

And people said we couldnt shoot the 3 ball!!!

We're gonna be one of the best 3pt shooting teams in the league this season!!!


----------



## reHEATed

eddie looks like he banged his knee...we need him for tomorrow


----------



## -33-

why isn't Dooling in there?

let's get Dwyane and Rasual out of there.......


----------



## BigWill33176

BRING IN THE HUMAN VICTORY CIGAR


It's Wang time for sure now.


----------



## -33-

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG 
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG

COME ON SVG...

5 DOLEAC
4 ALLEN
3 WANG
2 KEYON
1 DAMON


----------



## -33-

D-Wade with the sick fade away....and1!


----------



## MarioChalmers

DWade... OMG, Wow!!! That was Jordan-esque!


----------



## -33-

Dwade

19pts 5reb 6ast


----------



## reHEATed

wade


----------



## MarioChalmers

Damn, Dwyane is GOOD


----------



## -33-

Wade for ROY........err.......MVP


----------



## Wade County

Wade owns the nets so hard, 21, 6 and 5...and coutning


----------



## -33-

3 minutes left SVG....can we get some WANG?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

I have a feeling that Wade is gonna be an All-Star this year!!!


----------



## -33-

*WARNING*


I think I saw Wang motion towards taking off his warm up....we may have a Wang sighting on national TV....


----------



## MarioChalmers

Ooooh I wanna see a wang! I wanna see a Wang!


----------



## BigWill33176

I'm not normally like this but....

WE WANT WANG
WE WANT WANG
WE WANT WANG


I'm practically salivating for some Wang over here.


















:laugh: :laugh: 

:sigh:


----------



## CrossOver

Bah, wife was using the computer for work...

Nice effort from everyone so far. Wade looks SO much more confident man. The season last year, playoffs, Olympics has really helped him grow.


----------



## nickrock23

good lord damon jones can shoot... if he can step up his D like rafe did last year, forget it...wish he had rafe's handle... not too much to complain about this game fellaz


----------



## BigWill33176

I hate to say it...


but Wade looks sooo much like Jordan out there.


----------



## -33-

*WANG ZHI ZHI!!!!!!!*


----------



## reHEATed

wang!


----------



## MarioChalmers

:laugh: it's a wang mommy!


----------



## Wade County

our D has been impressive in every quarter but the second, cant have ne defensive lapses tho. In a way im glad shaq had foul trouble so he was still effective without being ridiculus and he didnt hurt himself. A good first game all round, Rasual was fantastic, Wade phenomenal, EJ was solid, Damon was nice and Shaq was unstoppable when he was on.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Its time to WANG CHUNG!!!


----------



## -33-

Who are these role players shooting?

Give the ball to Wang!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Such a tall and LOOOOOOOOOONG Wang


----------



## -33-

wang hits it!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Wang shoots! Wang scooooooooores!!!


----------



## reHEATed

3....wang....3

or was it a 2


----------



## CrossOver

WOOHOO WANG IS INTHE HOUSE~**


----------



## -33-

wang is feeling it...let's go...get him the ball again...he's in 'the zone'


----------



## -33-

wang was fouled....to the line....wang zhi zhi


----------



## CrossOver

Wang to the hole? 

Oh that sounds bad... :laugh:


----------



## MarioChalmers

Wang gets inside


----------



## reHEATed

kaboom on ft 1
kaboom on ft 2


----------



## reHEATed

100


----------



## CrossOver

WANG with the defensive pressure!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Wang * explodes * to the basket


----------



## -33-

WAAAAAAAAAAANG 
ZHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
ZHIIIIII
ZHIIIIII
ZHIIIIII
ZHIIIIII
WAAAAANG 
ZHIIII
WANG ZHIIIIIII


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

100-77 Miami!!!

Final!!!


----------



## -33-

Final Score:
Heat 100
Nets 77


----------



## -33-

the Wang factor:

I really think we're onto something here with our love for Wang. Wang really makes our fans explode at the climax of the game, right when we're ready to put it away, BANG, out comes Wang.

He's our man...Shaq, Wade...and Wang.

The Human Victory Cigar.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Next team to lose to Miami: CLEVELAND

Dwyane Wade is gonna prove that he's WAY BETTER than LeBron

</homer>


----------



## MiamiHeat03

too much HYPE on Wang.


----------



## nickrock23

how bout 10 8 and 6 for EJ? rafer had 15 7 and 8 tonite!!!


----------



## -33-

Player of the Game Thread


----------



## sMaK

I really want to buy a Wang jersey.


----------



## -33-

Reason #1 why Basketballboards Heat Forum is better than RealGM:

From tip-off off tonight's opening night game, til right now....here are the post counts.

BB.net +219
RealGM +29

Good job tonight everyone...at this pace, there will be no doubt that we're the best place to talk Heat basketball on the 'net.

The numbers and posts speak for themselves. If you're a Heat fan, and you're just reading this, but not posting....now's the time to join.


----------



## garnett

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Dwyane Wade is gonna prove that he's WAY BETTER than LeBron


:laugh: 

not only better, but way better! haha thanks i needed that.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG




----------



## AllStarWade

nice pics.... wow we really looked good and with only 1/2 a shaq.... but then again this is the nets....

cant wait till tonight to see wade cross over lebron and gets his ankles broke

btw what a sick 3 from lebron last night


----------

